# Uwell crown replacement glasses



## jlw777 (4/1/16)

I dropped my mod and when replacing the new glass tank didn't take out old O ring. So ended up cracking that one as well. Anywhere in SA I can get?

Thanks


----------



## G-Step (4/1/16)

Hey @jlw777 

You can find those at Vapeking. See link below:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/uwell-crown-replacement-glass.html

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------

